# Radiant Heat Ceiling



## DoTheRightThing (Aug 23, 2011)

Any cost-effective ideas for trying to reduce footfall noise in a condo with radiant heat in the ceiling? The condo was built in the 1970s. The only heat for the condo comes from the radiant heat system in the ceiling. Thx.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DoTheRightThing said:


> Any cost-effective ideas for trying to reduce footfall noise in a condo with radiant heat in the ceiling? The condo was built in the 1970s. The only heat for the condo comes from the radiant heat system in the ceiling. Thx.


Spray popcorn on the lid it has accustial values


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Spray popcorn on the lid it has accustial values


Spray 5 layers of popcorn, that should really help, even if you do lose 7" of ceiling height.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw some of that around here, very inefficient... what a bad idea for heat. Most homes abandoned the system for other means. Earplugs.


----------



## hanger85 (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree that it is very inefficient. Is there any hope for replacing the heating type. I know this may be the obvious answer, but it's the only way that you are going to be able to insulate. Have you thought about consulting a company that does heating repair indianapolis?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Seeing as how heat rises, Radiant in the ceiling just sounds stupid! But I think I read/saw somewhere that they put it up there because at the time they were using aluminum piping (could be wrong), and they had issues if they buried it in a concrete floor. Some sort of chemical reaction between the cement and the pipes and caused some systems to fail.

As to the OP's question, any chance of getting access from above and blowing in some insulation? Maybe if you were VERY careful, you could get some holes in the ceiling between/around the pipes and spray some foam insulation into the bay. Might be faster/simpler to just tear it out, insulate, and put some new pipe up there. Then hang and finish. What is the ceiling made from? Drywall or plaster? What type of radiant system? Hot water or electrical?


----------

